# LIttle trip to the River Bottom



## Clay3063 (Mar 17, 2017)

The wife and I are getting ready to marry off our third daughter next weekend so we decided to make a little trip down to the river today to pickup some pecan to smoke the briskets and yard birds with. While we were down there I went ahead and drove all the way around the place looking at the various trees in hopes of identifying some that we have been looking at for a few months now. So far we've been pretty good at identifying the trees we've fallen and I confirmed most of that today since all of the trees now have leaves and some have blossoms or tassles.

And one.... One had the very leaf and seed pod (already) that I have been looking for!!!!! WOOHOOOO!!! The elusive Acer Negundo. Finding this specimen helped me to determine that we have cut at least one possible two box elders so far. Both have stains of red in them though not so much the same pattern as our dear friend Kevin's had. But, by golly, we struck gold anyway! I am super excited. Now two more species on the list that we have yet to harvest. I know where the monster mesquites are. That's not a problem. But the black walnuts are fewer and farther between in these parts than they used to be. But I haven't given up hope yet.

I wonder if there is an app that you can use google earth to seek out and find black walnuts? If so.... I could definitely see myself making a few midnight runs. Just sayin.

Oh, and as I was cutting the pecan for the bbq, it was real hard not to cut a bunch of turning blanks. But I'll do that next time. Or the next.

Oh, and one last thing. The last three pictures are of a species I have yet to identify. Anyone got any guesses based on the leaves and the small white flower and the little green fruits?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 17, 2017)

Clay, is the tree with the white flowers small and shrubby (15'-40')? Rough bark? Looks like 'Anacua', _Ehretia anacua_. I don't have any in my collection if that is the one...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2017)

The first 3 leaf picks are box elder, don't know what the ones with the white flowers are. One of you southern boys is gonna havta guess that one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Clay, is the tree with the white flowers small and shrubby (15'-40')? Rough bark? Looks like 'Anacua', _Ehretia anacua_. I don't have any in my collection if that is the one...


I'd have to say that it fits that description. It's right on the Guadalupe river bank. Next time I am down there I will picture the whole tree and post the pics.


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Clay, is the tree with the white flowers small and shrubby (15'-40')? Rough bark? Looks like 'Anacua', _Ehretia anacua_. I don't have any in my collection if that is the one...


Now that you mention it and I looked it up on google, I remember the landowner telling us about the "knockaway trees" and then showed us several groves of them. Pretty wood. But, it seems to be prone to rotting from the inside out when it gets any size to it. WE looked at several a couple months ago, before the leaves came out, and all the big ones were hollow inside.


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 17, 2017)

Second set of leaf pictures have been identified as Anacua or "knockaway". Thanks @Mr. Peet for the help!


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 17, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> The first 3 leaf picks are box elder, don't know what the ones with the white flowers are. One of you southern boys is gonna havta guess that one.


Yes sir. I was pretty excited when I saw the leaves from the truck. But I wasn't for sure until I walked up and saw the seed pods. Dead giveaway! Pretty stoked about this because it confirms that I have already cut at least one FBE and possibly two.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 19, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Second set of leaf pictures have been identified as Anacua or "knockaway". Thanks @Mr. Peet for the help!


'Knockaway' is just one of the names. I often get common names mixed up, or because there is so much lay over, I try to use the Latin names. I think it was funny that Tick and I posted response at the same time. I don't think PA was the southern he meant. Clay, please tag me if you end up milling any, and offering for sale. Thanks...

M.R. Peet...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 19, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> 'Knockaway' is just one of the names. I often get common names mixed up, or because there is so much lay over, I try to use the Latin names. I think it was funny that Tick and I posted response at the same time. I don't think PA was the southern he meant. Clay, please tag me if you end up milling any, and offering for sale. Thanks...
> 
> M.R. Peet...


I'll certainly tag you Mark when we cut and mill some of this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 30, 2017)

Yep-- Anaqua/Knockaway/Sandpaper tree-/ leaves are fough on one side. Berries are really sweet/tasty. Have some, haven't turned it yet, powder post beasties are fond of it. White wood, kind of short on features, hard too.
Grows like Huisache , several stems will merge together, will make for some dicey turning-- watch for when you slab it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

